# Buddy Belt Collection



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo asked me to share a sample of his Buddy Belt collection with his Havanese friends. Here is a sample of some of the basic colors in his collection as well as a few of the more unusual colors/patterns. Boo has matching leads for most of the Buddy Belts.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful collection! My babies are "deprived". They each have only one Buddy Belt. I do not have Buddy Belt leashes. Do the leashes have trigger snaps or the bolt type? Mine have escaped from the bolt type a couple times so I try to get leashes with trigger snaps but they are hard to find.

I did find the following leashes with trigger snaps which look tempting.

https://www.2houndsdesign.com/product-category/leashes/velvet-leashes/


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Mudpuppymama - Here is a pic of the lead in blue denim leather. This is the traditional locking system for Buddy Belt. I have some with the locking system you like. They are hand made by Kenna in Los Angeles and more expensive than Buddy Belt (but very nice leather)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

What is a Buddy Belt? Could Boo please model one?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

BoosDad said:


> Mudpuppymama - Here is a pic of the lead in blue denim leather. This is the traditional locking system for Buddy Belt. I have some with the locking system you like. They are hand made by Kenna in Los Angeles and more expensive than Buddy Belt (but very nice leather)


Thanks for posting the leash with the trigger snap! Very nice. They are so hard to find.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

ShamaMama - a Buddy Belt is a special type of step-in harness that was designed to avoid causing injury to the cervical spine and trachea. The original Buddy Belts are made of leather, and manufactured in Canada. They come in multiple colors and sizes. There are also leashes and collars, which match some of the colors. I believe they also have a cheaper, non-leather version. However, I have only purchased the leather version. The quality is excellent. Unfortunately, Boo did not want to take any pictures today.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Are Buddy Belts better than a Choke Free Harness?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Are Buddy Belts better than a Choke Free Harness?


I think Buddy Belts were one of the first to take this into consideration. They are no longer the only ones.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Mikki said:


> Are Buddy Belts better than a Choke Free Harness?


Like Krandall indicated, Buddy Belts are simply one of the first no choke harnesses. I believe they were developed with the assistance of a pet chiropractor or orthopedist. I chose this brand for Boo, because he is a fashionista, and likes stylish things. I must admit, for some dogs, who are very sensitive, the leather can chafe. My toy poodle could not tolerate the leather against his coat. Buddy Belts does sell fabric liners for its leather belts for sensitive dogs. However, I could never figure out how to use them, and ended up just giving away Oliver's belts to a pet rescue. Boo, on the other hand, has never had a problem with chafing.


----------

